# Help



## swann (Jan 25, 2005)

I"m new at this routing thing. I have a Porter Cable router. The main reason I purchased the router is for making hinges on int/ext doors. My question is how do I begin? I have a held hand router but I am considering buying the router with the table. I have 1/2 inch mortising hinge bit. Is this bit suffice for making butt mortises say 3-5 inches. Really need to see a video on how to do this. Know any wed site with info or videos on this subject. Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Swann, you can make your life easy if you pick up the Porter Cable hinge mortising template kit. This includes a template, guide bushing and easy to follow instructions. It sounds like you are going to be doing this as a production job, and no question the kit is the easiest way to go. You still need a good sharp chisel and hammer to clean up the corners.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Swann: I agree with Mike, the way to go for morticing door hinges is with the jig from Porter Cable, if you use the round corner hinges, you won't have to chisle out material in the corners. The 1/2" mortice bit is the one that is recommended, for the
jig since it matches the 1/2" radius of the round corner hinges. I have a corner chisel
that I use if I need to use the square corner hinges. 

Hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## woodshopwilly (Jan 8, 2005)

Templates are the way to go.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

To hang a door we have an episode of the Router Workshop with the how to hange and make the jig with the router. Now if your interested check out this link
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S700.html#77

If your looking for the video check out this link

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=rwvl--&product=RW20700


----------

